# Help saving TIFFs & JPGs in PS CC 2014



## Gene_mtl (Jul 9, 2014)

Having a few issues saving files in PS CC 2014

First when saving JPGs, I prefer qualty @10  But PS CC 2014 in its wisdom keeps offering '9' each time I go to save a JPG.

With TIFFs, it keeps insisting I save TIFFs with Byte Order set to Macintosh, when I prefer IBM PC.

Can't for the life of me find anywhere in the preferences where I can set these.

And No, PS CC does not save these setting from one session to another.

Any suggestions from the PS gurus?

TIA.


----------



## clee01l (Jul 9, 2014)

For me, PSCC2014 remembers the Save As JPEG dialog and in the TIFF Save As dialog reverts to Big Endian (Motorola aka Macintosh) from one session to the next.  Big Endian is the network default and was long in use before IBM and intel invented the PC.  Modern Macs are intel now too and are by default Little Endian and no longer Big Endian.  There are very few programs that are in use that can not manage determining the byte order for any TIFF files.  It is OK to default your TIFF byte order to Big Endian (Macintosh) even though you have a PC. PC programs long ago were trained to accept Big Endian TIFF files  Intel Macs do it routinely even though their Intel chips will default to Little Endian for all other files.


----------



## Gene_mtl (Jul 9, 2014)

Thanks, Cletus. So basically I'm stuck. Either I accept what PS CC insists it wants or I need to make the change each time I want to save a file the way I want to.


----------



## clee01l (Jul 9, 2014)

I would just leave the byte order at the default (Big Endian).  It's not like this is a critical setting since all modern apps check the byte order bit and handle the Big Endian byte order accordingly.  There is no benefit to using Little Endian just because your OS is made by Microsoft. 

Perhaps you are just letting your biases color your decision.  The dialog should more properly say "Intel" and "Motorola" since IBM no longer makes PCs and Apple uses Intel chips exclusively. It is a trivial setting and only important if you need Little Endian for some reason.  And you don't need Little Endian


----------



## Gene_mtl (Jul 11, 2014)

clee01l said:


> Perhaps you are just letting your biases color your decision.



 Admittedly it is my biases that are flavouring this issue.  By the same token, I am a bit surprised that the setting aren't remembered.  

Do appreciate the help and the info, Cletus. Thanks.


----------

